# [flash] Video-Ordner

## pablo_supertux

Hi

wenn ich z.b. ein Youtube Video herunterladen wollte, hab ich zuerst im Browser die Seite aufgemacht und auf Pause gedrückt und hab dann gewartet, bis der rote Balken vollständig war. Danach habe ich einfach die Datei /tmp/Flash<random> kopiert und das war's.

Ich hab gestern ein world update gemacht und seitdem werden die FLV Dateien nicht mehr in /tmp geschrieben. Weiß jemand, wo sie heute landen? Ich hab dennoch eine Methode gefunden, um an die FLV ranzukommen, ist aber sehr umständlich:

zuerst ermittle ich die PID von fash prozess (als opera user operapluginwrapper), sagen wir mal 11056. Dann geh ich unter /proc/11056/fd. Da findet man einen Filedeskriptor, der auf /tmp/Flah<random> zeigt, steht aber im Klammern deleted. Wenn ich dann cp <fd nummer> /tmp/video.flv, dann habe ich die FLV Datei.

Gibt es nicht eine bessere Methode?

----------

## Finswimmer

Es gibt ein Plugin für Firefox: DownloadHelper

----------

## b3cks

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gibt es nicht eine bessere Methode?

 

> http://rg3.github.com/youtube-dl/

Oder wenn man das nicht parat hat eine der unzähligen Video-Download-Seiten wie 2video.de.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   
> 
> Gibt es nicht eine bessere Methode? 
> 
> > http://rg3.github.com/youtube-dl/
> ...

 

youtube-dl ist mir bekannt und hab es nie wieder verwendet, seitdem ich merkte, dass Flash die FLV Dateien selbständig in /tmp kopiert. Und youtube-dl funktioniert soweit ich weiß nur mit youtube. Meine alte Methode hat mit jeder Seite funktioniert  :Wink: 

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Es gibt ein Plugin für Firefox: DownloadHelper

 

kommt nicht in Frage, da ich 1. Firefox nicht verwende, 2. firefox hasse und 3. firefox nie verwenden werde. Da benutze ich lieber telnet  oder netcat  :Wink: 

----------

## misterjack

jDownloader ftw! Das beste zum Download von Youtube-Videos, der bietet neben den reinen Aduiostream alle Auflösungen an, unter dem das Video auf Youtube angeboten wird.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich lade selten Videos runter und wenn, dann nur via youtube-dl von youtube. Beim Durchstöbern durch meinen RSS-Feeder bin ich heute morgen aber zufällig auf diesen Beitrag gestossen, vielleicht kannst Du das ja für Deine Zwecke adaptieren.

Ich empfand das Rausfrickeln von Videos aus /tmp schon immer als extrem merkwürdige Lösung, worin mich der o.g. Blogbeitrag noch bekräftigte.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

> Ich lade selten Videos runter und wenn, dann nur via youtube-dl von youtube. Beim Durchstöbern durch meinen RSS-Feeder bin ich heute morgen aber zufällig auf diesen Beitrag gestossen, vielleicht kannst Du das ja für Deine Zwecke adaptieren.
> 
> 

 

das ist im Grunde nichts anders, als was ich gemacht habe, ich schreib mir mein eigenes Skript.

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich empfand das Rausfrickeln von Videos aus /tmp schon immer als extrem merkwürdige Lösung, worin mich der o.g. Blogbeitrag noch bekräftigte.

 

bei mir ist es umgekehrt, ich fand dies als extrem schön, weil man keine externe Software/Skirpte/Plugins, usw. brauchte, um an die FLV Dateien zu kommen. Ein ganz simpler 'cp' genügte.

----------

## cryptosteve

Wenn Dir die fertigen Tools zu statisch sind und komplette Seiten, die sowas für Dich erledigen zu kompliziert, dann bleibt wohl keine ausser die von Dir gewählte Methode übrig.

Worin sich einfach fremdes Skript von einem selbstgeschriebenen Skript unterscheidet, erschliesst sich mir jetzt allerdings nicht. Das Deine Lösung allerdings mit quasi allen Flash-Video-Seiten funktioniert, ist ein Argument ...

----------

## Marlo

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> ... ich schreib mir mein eigenes Skript.

 

Hallo pablo_supertux,

du kannst dir die Arbeit sparen, das Skript gibt es schon und ist einfach genial.

Voraussetzung ist im firefox  Greasemonkey, welches du einfach installierst.

Anschließend auf die Seite von http://userscripts.org wechseln und unter People den User rossy suchen, falls dieser link --> klickmich nicht

funktioniert. Das Skript "YouTube Video Download" anklicken, es installiert sich selbst.

Bei Youtube erhälts du direkt unter dem Video auf einmal einen neuen Button, der heißt "Download". Hier kann man dann, und das ist das Geniale, sich auch

die Auflösung des downloads aussuchen.

Ma

----------

## doedel

Und wieder ein zusätzliches Program mit Greasemonkey und ein Script mehr...

ein simples "cp /tmp/FlashXXYY123xy ~/meinvideo" tuts voll und ganz. Ich vermiss das auch schmerzlichst  :Sad:  konnte bisher nichts finden.

Ich gucke oft Streams, die lasse ich in nem TAB laden und hab die dann bisher immer mit vlc /tmp/Flash... abgespielt und konnte die Dekoration wegmachen und Fenster immer im Vordergrund halten. So läuft das nebenher. Jetzt kann ich nichmal mehr irgendwas googlen, ohne dass mein Film verschwindet...

----------

